# First build, have the parts, any tips?



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

*First build for streaming/gaming, need help!*

So this christmas i decided im going to build my brother and i a new pc with a monitor, my budget is around $1500 so preferably 1300-1400 for the pc and 100ish for the monitor.

I have never built a pc before and after searching prebuild sites like Velocity Micro and Origin PC i was close to buying one just because i was nervous if i built my own it wouldnt work. 

Anyways, between us we play 10-15 hours a day, livestreaming / gaming 
I really want to build something we can have for a very long time
that can handle constant use playing and streaming all the new and current triple A titles like bf3, cod, skyim, ac3 etc..

I am also happy just buying and building from the list in the sticky from this thread, either the Intel or AMD? but would like to see what people say about it.

ill be actively checking this thread so we can work something out, and let me know if you need more info i dont know much about this stuff, thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: First build for streaming/gaming, need help!*

Start with the build sticky at the top of the page > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First build for streaming/gaming, need help!*

Our $1000 Intel build would fill your described needs.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: First build for streaming/gaming, need help!*

ok cool and would it be possible to switch to a SSD raid 0 instead of hard drive for the $1200 intel build? as i heard they have best loading times? 
any monitor suggestions helpful also, thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First build for streaming/gaming, need help!*

SSD's are not a good value at this time but if you want to pay the premium price for faster boots/access time then do so. Use it for the OS/games and use a standard Hdd for storage and backup.
RAID has no advantages for the average user.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got all the parts in the mail, ordered all the things from the $1200 intel build posted in the stickies along with Windows 8, which i hope wasn't a mistake 
Anyways like the title says i've never put together a pc and could use some pointers, mostly regarding how to install the operating system and things to do after the computer is built.

I talked to a guy from geek squad and he suggested a site: Ubuntu, which is a OS you install before installing the main OS (win8)? which has me a little confused, any other pointers appreciated, Thank you

COMP:

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770

Video Card: XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRERadeon HD 7850 OC 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card ( 11200-01-20G ) 

Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1600
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO650W 650W
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

DVD Rom Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner 
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Build in an area that is static free and use a wrist strap if possible. If you don't have a static discharge wrist strap, build in an area that is static free (as much as possible). Testing the parts outside of the case is helpful but I general just install everything and test with a single stick of RAM and the CPU, nothing else. If that works, install the rest of the hardware.

As far as installing the OS, just put in the disc and boot the PC. Follow the onscreen instructions.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

You can plug in you PSU but make sure it's off before you do so and that your wall outlet is grounded. Touch the PSU shell to discharge yourself whenever you move around like leaving work area and before you touch a component.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

> I talked to a guy from geek squad and he suggested a site: Ubuntu, which is a OS you install before installing the main OS (win8)? which has me a little confused


Ubuntu is a Linux operating system. It has nothing to do with a Windows install.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, stop talking to Geek Squad!
Thoroughly read the Mobo manual first to familiarize yourself with the Mobo, it connections, locations of it's components and it's capabilities.
Bench test, precisely as listed below, before installing anything into the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity!
Install the CPU and heat sink.
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice, i got the computer all put together save for some wiring from the motherboard and PSU confusion.

First on the list is the one I'm most confused about: where the PCI-E goes that comes from the power supply, i took a picture of them:






, and there are 2 of these.
My first guess was the EATX slot, if not what goes in the EATX slot? 

Second is where the hard drive connector plugs in







in the picture im holding the connector, just dont know which to plug it into, the brown, or either one of the two black ones.
my disc drive is plugged into the grey slot.

For more information the manual calls the brown connector a Serial ATA 6Gb/S connectors (7-pin)
2 Black ones as Serial AA 3Gb/s connectors 7-pin which are for both optical and hard disc drives while brown just says hard disc drives.

Lastly does the USB 2.0 go to the front panel USB external?
Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All of the above will be in the Mobo manual with pics.
The PCI-E connection would have had to be used to do a successful bench test.
Yes, the USB header on the Mobo will connect to the case front panel connector wires marked USB.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

it does have pictures and lingo but i cant understand it, mostly regarding the satas and which to plug the hard drive into


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Hdd you have listed is 6.0GB. The Mobo you have listed has 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s) that are Brown in color so you want to use one of the Brown ports for the Hdd.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks! got it all figured out, started it up and everything works, put in the os after the bios booted.

Just one question, does the disc that came with the motherboard have any significance? the manual doesn't say anything about it and all it says on the disc is the name of the motherboard.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

It does. You're running on Windows drivers which are generic and the mobo disk will have specific drivers for your board.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm okay i have ran into some problems unfortunately, i'll go through what i did after turning the pc on to explain

After getting through the Bios screen without changing anything i put in the windows 8 pro 64, it installed after entering the code. However i got a system notification from the desktop telling me to activate windows.

I entered the same pin i used to install the OS, however this time i got the error message below

Evidently the windows 8 version i bought is not registered for clean installation, i bought this from best buy and was reassured by two people working their it would work as just that.

After doing all that i went ahead and installed everything from the motherboard disc.

The second problem is my graphic card doesn't support windows 8. 
I am thinking i will need to return it and find a newer version and get the correct version of windows, however, with the OS already installed doesn't that mean i am SOL unless i buy a new hard drive as well?

:/


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

So what you have is an upgrade disk rather the full install disk? Do you have an older full OS disk?

You won't need a new drive. A full OS disk can format and install on a drive.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

Only got this one I bought :S and yup its the "upgrade" version


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above. You can't do a clean install with an Upgrade version. 8 will do an upgrade install from XP-Vista-7. My best advice, to avoid any problems, would be to return the 8 disc for a full version of 7.


----------



## Disterric (Nov 25, 2012)

If i went ahead with that route do i need to uninstall the windows 8 from my system or anything? or can i just put in the windows 7 disc?

kind of a silly mistake on my end, but the case that the windows 8 disc came in makes no distinction which is frustrating.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Boot from the 7 disc and install. 7 will format the drive.
I usually do a zero fill of a Hdd before reinstalling an OS but that's very time consuming.


----------

